# Satin bew



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Can anyone post some pics of satin BEW? I think my mouse may be satin but i'm really not sure at all.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

There ye be, one satin BEW doe. Do you have a definitly non satin mouse to compare to? I've found belly fur to be the easiest, satin has this shiney glow to it when compared to non-satins.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I do but not a BEW. I had a satin mouse once and she does seem much duller compared to him... Hm. Thanks for the pic, I'll get her out to compare tomorrow.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi

look at the teeth.
In non-satin mice the upper front teeth are a clear yellow/orange colour. In satin mice they are white.


----------

